# How to warm up for BLD sessions?



## c4cuber (Oct 16, 2014)

hi. i was curious about the warm up process for BLD sessions. the result relies on the warm up process. i sometimes notice i have no interest in doing BLD(when i'm tired, bored etc.) , so i can't visualize my memo. it may depend on warming up process. any thoughts?


----------



## Goosly (Oct 16, 2014)

c4cuber said:


> i sometimes notice i have no interest in doing BLD(when i'm tired, bored etc.)



So don't do BLD at those moments... Cubing is a hobby, it's for fun.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 16, 2014)

Ramp up quickly with a difficult puzzle or a mid-level multi attempt for your skill level. If I knew I wanted to practice, but wasn't really feeling it, I would immediately do a 5x5x5BLD solve with no other warm-up.

Also, experiencing a DNF or failure of some sort is a good warm up. So just do a 3x3x3BLD solve, even when your memo won't stick. During the solve you will likely DNF because your memo didn't stick. Try to focus on why it didn't stick. Do you need better images for those cases? Do you need a different memo method altogether? DNFs and mistakes show you what you need to pay attention to or what you need to work on for the next solves (or for your method in general).

If you're _really_ not feeling it, then don't practice BLD in that moment. Go outside, or do something else for a while.


----------



## c4cuber (Oct 17, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Ramp up quickly with a difficult puzzle or a mid-level multi attempt for your skill level. If I knew I wanted to practice, but wasn't really feeling it, I would immediately do a 5x5x5BLD solve with no other warm-up.
> 
> Also, experiencing a DNF or failure of some sort is a good warm up. So just do a 3x3x3BLD solve, even when your memo won't stick. During the solve you will likely DNF because your memo didn't stick. Try to focus on why it didn't stick. Do you need better images for those cases? Do you need a different memo method altogether? DNFs and mistakes show you what you need to pay attention to or what you need to work on for the next solves (or for your method in general).
> 
> If you're _really_ not feeling it, then don't practice BLD in that moment. Go outside, or do something else for a while.



yup . i have been recently doing some mbld (11 cubes, cause i have 11 only  ) before going for 3bld. so the weight becomes very light for one cube. focusing power also increases. there were significant differences before & after. before, 3bld times were sub 35, and after, i was continuously hitting sub 30s and got a 25 mo3. this is a very noticeable point.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 17, 2014)

I always find I'm best on the first 3BLD solve - ie, no BLD beforehand.

I normally speedsolve 3x3 a bit before to warm me up.


----------

